# contents of several fodder tree types



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

as promised here the link to the german study on contents of minerals and trace minerals in the leaves of several fodder trees.

for english names see the following list. If I couldn't find an english translation I added/used the latin name:

Rotbuche - common beech
Gemeine Esche - ash
Hainbuche - hornbeam
Schwarzerle - alder
Himbeere - raspberry
Schlehe - blackthorn
Haselnuss - hazelnut
Stieleiche - oak
Feldahorn - field maple
Schwarz. Holunder - elder
Eingrif. WeiÃŸdorn - hawthorn
Salweide - sallow resp. salix caprea
Roter Hartriegel - cornel
Sommerlinde - broad leafed lime
Brombeere - blackberry
Fichte - spruce
Schwarzpappel - black poplar
Rosskastanie - horse chestnut
Feldulme - elm
HÃ¤ngebirke - white/silver birch
Bruchweide - salix fragilis
Eberesche - rowan
Grauweide - salix cinerea
Wolliger Schneeball - viburnum lantana
Faulbaum - buckthorn
Heckrose - dog rose
Silberweide - salix alba
Sanddorn - sallow thorn
Gem. Schneeball - snowball bush
Schwarzkiefer - black pine

the minerals are almost identical, just note the "K" means Kalium = potassium

and here's the link
http://orgprints.org/3221/1/3221.pdf


----------

